# Barbizon Charolotte expo in Winston-Salem, NC



## JLNorthGA (Jan 8, 2014)

Barbizon is going to have a small expo with about 20 or so vendors in Winston-Salem, NC on January 17th, 2014.

http://marketing.barbizon.com/acton... Extravaganza at UNCSA 1/17-_-Link to sign up


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jan 18, 2014)

JLNorthGA said:


> Barbizon is going to have a small expo with about 20 or so vendors in Winston-Salem, NC on January 17th, 2014.
> 
> http://marketing.barbizon.com/acton/form/1882/0015:d-0001/0/index.htm?id=0015&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Act-On Software&utm_content=email&utm_campaign=There's Still Time to Register for the Lighting Extravaganza at UNCSA 1/17&utm_term=Link to sign up&cm_mmc=Act-On Software-_-email-_-There's Still Time to Register for the Lighting Extravaganza at UNCSA 1/17-_-Link to sign up



Lots of vendors. Several good lectures.


----------

